# Garage Floor Epoxy WTB



## joebudd (Apr 27, 2013)

OK There are so many epoxy floor systems out there and not sure where to start. From what I have read I do not want a water base system. What I want to do is put a medium gray color with flake colors in it. Then I am putting down vinyl floor decals. Big, pro made, then want to top coat with a clear to protect the decals. What brand to buy is the question. Only want to do it once. Don't want to spend a mint, but I do plan to grind the floor and clean it. There is no real oil, floor is only 2 years old.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Acid etch, don't grind. WB epoxy is fine. BM has some decent stuff.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Rcon said:


> Acid etch, don't grind. WB epoxy is fine. BM has some decent stuff.


 Acid etch is fine... If the initial conditions are right. Has the floor ever been sealed? Was it mechanically troweled? Slick, high psi concrete will not be abraded enough by acid etching,probably anyway. It's a gamble to say the least. 
To be sure, grind. Unless its rough finish crete that already has the texture of 180 sand paper or so.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Grind it.


----------



## joebudd (Apr 27, 2013)

When the floor was done I wanted it smooth as glass. I plan on using a degreaser first, then grind, then use the etching acid. I also hear too many bad things about WB. If water sits on the floor or gas, I don't want it to peel or lift. Difference between WB, solids, solvents? Have yet to hear any brands to research.
Thanks


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

joebudd said:


> When the floor was done I wanted it smooth as glass. I plan on using a degreaser first, then grind, then use the etching acid. I also hear too many bad things about WB. If water sits on the floor or gas, I don't want it to peel or lift. Difference between WB, solids, solvents? Have yet to hear any brands to research.
> Thanks


Check out the 'garage floor coatings thread' where you first asked this question


----------



## pauloman (Dec 10, 2012)

yes there are waterbased floor epoxies, solvent free floor epoxies and a few in between. Also non epoxy options. If using chips it can be a 1 - 7 coat system

see www.epoxyproducts.com/floorocoatings.html 

and www.epoxyproducts.com/floorlinks.html

paul


----------

